# questions about 80 (720?) pickup



## namilak63 (Jul 23, 2010)

I own a beat up 1980 pickup, the vin starts with H720, is this a 720 pickup? can someone tell me where (reliable) can I buy parts new or used for this truck? It runs great but its ugly and I want to start getting it back in shape. Thnx.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

720World


----------



## namilak63 (Jul 23, 2010)

thnx for the link


----------



## JSANCHEZ (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 1982 Nissan Datsun 720 Z22 engine, I bought a new carburetor it runs ok but when I get to 60 mph it stays accelerate so i have to turn the engine off to stop it from doing that. do anybody knows what that may be because i look the carburetor and i cant find where is the problem thanks..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The throttle shaft could be binding in the throttle plate. You also want to make sure the throttle cable isn't binding inside the cable housing.


----------



## JSANCHEZ (Apr 15, 2014)

So should I remove the carburetor and check or what would you recommend me to do thanks for you help


----------

